# George V tug - Queenborough



## karbine (Oct 29, 2005)

I fancy taking a trip to somewhere with some old relics and i think Queensborough on the Isle of sheppey looks interesting.

Ive also heard the old tug George V is there in a bad state and wanted to get some photos (im sure lots of memebers here would like to see her).

Im also trying to get some photos of the Abercorn at Gravesend. Can anyone help me there?

Is the George V still about? is it worth taking a visit or is it too hard to access?


----------



## Steve Gray (Jun 17, 2005)

Hello Ben, there is a photo in my gallery of the George V on the Tyne while she was still working.
Kind regards, Steve.


----------



## karbine (Oct 29, 2005)

Very nice photo. I will try to get down and see her maybe this weekend but judging by the photo below taken in 2003 she wont look good:


----------



## karbine (Oct 29, 2005)

Managed to get some photos. Posted the best one on the gallery...a sad sight


----------



## karbine (Oct 29, 2005)

Two photos i found of her:

www.tugtalk.co.uk/images/albums/02_01_2002/620.jpg
www.tugtalk.co.uk/images//2004/07/46135.jpg
http://www.tugtalk.co.uk/images/albums/02_01_2002/621.jpg


Looks like she hasen't been used for a while. The top photo shows her in the early 90s look in a bad state even then. The barge alongside is the one i posted up as Old dredger!

Im really trying to trace how she got to be in this state? Did it happen in Gib?


----------



## Riverman (Apr 12, 2006)

karbine said:


> Two photos i found of her:
> 
> www.tugtalk.co.uk/images/albums/02_01_2002/620.jpg
> www.tugtalk.co.uk/images//2004/07/46135.jpg
> ...


Ben.........the reason George V got into that state was solely due to lack of maintenance.
She arrived in the medway in early 80s and I dont recall her ever leaving the Medway again. Always seemed to be laying around the Queenborough area, and in the mid 90s secured on the buoys at Queenborough in a neglected state. 
The different owners quoted in her history appear to be on paper only, dont think she ever went to Gib. I only ever recall seeing her in Murray's (local tug company) colours and secured on Murray's moorings.

Riverman


----------



## karbine (Oct 29, 2005)

What a shame.

So Murray bought her but never used her?


----------



## Riverman (Apr 12, 2006)

karbine said:


> What a shame.
> 
> So Murray bought her but never used her?



Ben...she was used quite regularly up until the 90s then she was dropped down the league table and then used occaisionally and by mid 90s hardly ever.

Riverman


----------



## karbine (Oct 29, 2005)

Most likely due to Murry getting better tugs and just not having the need for her anymore and letting her rott away.

Did you ever manage to get any photos of her?


----------

